# It jobs in south africa



## ravichandra (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys i am planning to come for z.a. what is job market situation rightnow.
and which month is better to plan for vist south africa to get a IT job.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi there

There is a active market, which is very unpredictable. I would not recommend anyone to comedown here without a valid offer. Of late IT companies are now discriminating againist foreigners. Therefore at this stage I would advise againist it. Its a tricky situation. Companies are unlikely to listen to you if you are not in SA. At the same time if you are here they now tend to look for locals. Most of the companies are freezing posts when they can't suitable replacements. In the last 12 months I have applied myself for numerous vacancies and managed to secure 2 interviews which were the subsequently frozen for reasons best known to the companies. In most of the responses they have openly told me that iam not S A citizen therefore cannot be hired. 

I don't know what the situation is for DBAs and programmers. But for system administration and networking that's pretty much what I get weekly.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello ZIZEBRA,

is this happening in Cape Town or Johannesburg (where jobs are frozen)?
Have you found a job since you posted the reply above.

I wonder how they get work done if the keep freezing the job positions.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Right now companies are desperately trying to fill BEE quotas. So if you aren't black South African - it's hard but not impossible to do so. I dare say it's easier to just start a company. There's a shortage of specialized skill - so people want to work with you but they don't want to hire you ! I've been on the opposite end - I want to consult not to be an employee .... Which disappoints a lot of potential companies.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

MissGlobal said:


> Right now companies are desperately trying to fill BEE quotas. So if you aren't black South African - it's hard but not impossible to do so. I dare say it's easier to just start a company. There's a shortage of specialized skill - so people want to work with you but they don't want to hire you ! I've been on the opposite end - I want to consult not to be an employee .... Which disappoints a lot of potential companies.


Just start a company????
What kind of company do you suggest that a person who has spent 23 years in I.T should start?
I have only known I.T my entire career. I have worked as an independant contractor for the last 15 years.
What kind of company could a individual with that kind of experience start?


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope. I haven't gotten a response since last time I posted. Its easier to start a company if you have enough capital. I understand foreignors don't count for BEE


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Danny boy - I'd suggest you start an IT consultancy - even if you're just one person - so people can hire your company to access you.


----------

